# Desktop...



## just_grace (Jul 13, 2005)

Who got the coolest desktop then  ...

Screenshot



[Edited on 7-13-2005 by just_grace]


----------



## just_grace (Jul 14, 2005)

*Print Screen...*

For Windows users, you just press 'print Screen' that copies your desktop to the clip board, then open up 'paint' in accessories and just 'paste' it will be a rather large .bmp file, just save it then open the file in a image editing program and resize and save in a different format like jpeg or png and then post. If your a Linux user then you know anyways 

Just a bit of fun, thats all.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## just_grace (Aug 15, 2005)

*Vanity, all is vanity...*


----------



## Brian (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't have as nice a wallpaper...
I think you'll notice I'm suffering from Mac OS envy
Desktop


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 17, 2005)

Check out this thread.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 17, 2005)

I liked this one so much I have had it for awhile now.








[Edited on 8-17-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 17, 2005)

You hit the printscreen button on your keyboard. Open up MSPaint. Click on Edit. Then click Paste. Then downsize with Stretch/Scew under Image. I also had to change the attributes also. I downsized to 50% horizontal and verticle on stretch/scew. I hit default in attributes. Then I saved the image in pictures. Then I just uploaded it to http://www.imageshack.us/.
Copied the url and pasted it to the PB.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 25, 2005)

Nothing has aesethic appeal like azure blue waters and a tropical island, or a pretty blonde with a pretty face. Look at them eyes! That's Jessica Simpson... She is a preacher's daughter and pop singer.

Her music _O Holy Night!_... 
Real Video

Quicktime

Windows Media Low

Windows Media High


----------



## Laura (Sep 25, 2005)

...eek.

This is a shot of a street in Zurich that I took and made sepia tone. 






[Edited on 9-25-2005 by Laura]


----------

